# loha's birthday today!!!



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Gosh you are old. I sure am glad you are on this forum!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2009)

Happy Birthday Sir!

God bless and hope you have a wonderful day and year head.

Cheers!


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Happy b-day ya old coot! 
Are your birthday parties as overcrowded as you fish tanks? lol


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

all of the birthday parties i have ever had consisted of 3 members...
me...........
myself..............
and i................
fewer paddlings that way....lol

thank you folks...
not even sardine cans are as crowded as my tanks...


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

happy b-day loha! hapefully you are able to have many more!


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Happy birthday loha! May you see many more to come.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Happy birthday, John, I wish you many more my friend.


----------



## wm_crash (Feb 6, 2007)

Yo Loha dooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood,

Happy Birthday, King Gangstah!!

cheers,
wm_crash, the friendly hooligan


----------



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

Happy birthday


----------



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## IAN (Apr 14, 2008)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY!​*
:fun:​


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

we get to spend so little time in this world..we have to try to have at least a little fun here and there...enjoy your friends and family...have fun with your pets...
and don't sweat the small stuff............................

i would like to thanks everybody for the kind wishes..they are greatly appreciated...

peace and blessings....


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

ok...done with the nice nice...back to being my mean and nasty self......


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

I know I know its and old thread but I didn't get to say it.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY.


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

Happy B-day. Now remember, don't breath from your oxygen tank right before you blow out the candles. You're liable to set yourself on fire =)


----------

